# I Get To Visit My Pup on Sunday



## RebGyp (May 24, 2006)

Some of you might remember, that I had put a deposit on a litter before they were born. Turns out to be a single pup. Breeder has kept me informed on his progress, sending pictures. Pup is now 6 weeks old.
Is there anything other that the norm of what to look for?
Time for me to learn how to post pictures.
Oh, and the breeder has been allowed him to socialize with the other litter, which is 4 days younger.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh Reb, so happy for you and Singleton! Please post photo's...and once you figured it out, let me know...mine came out as thumbnails . Have a good time, enjoy every second!!


----------

